# To think that "something"



## Lupen The Third

你好!

Today my doubt is the following one :
How should I say and write an expression like

"I think that he is a student of the univerity". 

I tried to search this topic by the "search modality" of the forum but I found anything.

My try is :

我想他	是大学的学生
wǒ xiǎng tā dà xué de xué shēng.

万幸


----------



## Cider

Hi, I think it should be: 我认为他是这所大学的学生. anyway, it depends on the context.


----------



## echo_zkl

For the "I think" part, 我想（wo xiang）, 我认为（wo ren wei）, 我觉得（wo jue de）or 我猜（wo cai） are appropriate.

By the way, 万幸 means “very lucky”, mostly when you're so lucky that you missed the unfortunate accident. You would say "不甚感激" in this case.


----------



## Lupen The Third

Hello and thank you guys!

Echo_zkl, which is the most used form?
In an everyday life conversation, which one would you use?
Are they interchangeable?

Sorry for these questions and thanks for "不甚感激"!!

谢谢


----------



## MAKIVAKI

我想（wo xiang）, 我认为（wo ren wei）, 我觉得（wo jue de）are equal to "I think..."
我猜（wo cai）is equal to "I guess..."

So the first three forms are the most used froms.


----------



## Lupen The Third

原来如此.

Makivaki, 万分感激


----------



## echo_zkl

Lupen The Third said:


> Echo_zkl, which is the most used form?
> In an everyday life conversation, which one would you use?
> Are they interchangeable?



Yes, they are interchangeable and equally used in everyday conversation except 我猜 refers more to "guess" as MAKIVAKI pointed out.


----------



## Lupen The Third

It's ok, thank you very much for the answer! 

不甚感激


----------



## Jerry Chan

Sorry to confuse you Lupen The Third, but it should be 不胜感激, not 不甚感激
不胜感激 - can't be grateful enough, very grateful
不甚感激 - not so grateful


----------



## Lupen The Third

Jerry Chan said:


> Sorry to confuse you Lupen The Third, but it should be 不胜感激, not 不甚感激
> 不胜感激 - can't be grateful enough, very grateful
> 不甚感激 - not so grateful



Oh, I looked on my Chinese dictionary and there was written that this expression  "不甚感激" meant something like " to be extremely grateful "... but as I can see that's not true!

Next time I will always use "万分感激" , "不胜感激" or "谢谢"!

Thank you Jerry Chan and don't worry. I am always very happy to receive Chinese corrections! I know that my Chinese sounds not so good! And I know that I make a lot of mistakes, but without them it's impossible to learn a new language I think!

So...不胜感激


----------



## BODYholic

Lupen The Third,
We use "我想" to soften the tone when expressing an idea. The receiver would assume that it is your casual thoughts and you are not imposing your stand on him/her. Whereas 我认为 are stronger words, use them if you want to make your present felt.



MAKIVAKI said:


> 我想（wo xiang）, 我认为（wo ren wei）, 我觉得（wo jue de）are equal to "I think..."
> 我猜（wo cai）is equal to "I guess..."
> 
> So the first three forms are the most used froms.


----------



## Geysere

I agree with BODYholic. "我认为" is used when you are making a claim or putting forward your opinion in a meeting, discussion, etc. It's relatively formal. 
"我觉得" is used to give more subjective/personal idea, while "我想" sometimes just mean "As far as I know", "According to my knowledge": "我想他是下午三点到香港."


----------



## Lupen The Third

Thank you Geysere and BODYholic. Two helpful, useful and clear explanations.
This website is great!

Zai Jian!


----------

